# Looking for Embroidery Design



## MagnumGrafX (Nov 6, 2007)

Looking for the American Legion & Sons of American Legion logo to sew. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## rodsps (Mar 12, 2008)

check
embroiderydesigns.com
they have some, not sure if its what you need though


----------



## MagnumGrafX (Nov 6, 2007)

rodsps said:


> check
> embroiderydesigns.com
> they have some, not sure if its what you need though


 
Thanks they have the legion now I'm looking for the sons of


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

contact the american legion they should be able to help.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Check http://www.westway.citymax.com/page/page/2444032.htm. This digitizer has an extensive collection. Not every design is on his site so I would email him if you don't see what you need.


----------



## TEWH (Jan 27, 2009)

You can download a lot of free designs from the free designs section of http://www.MadPunch.com


----------

